# Clima da zona de Ferreira do Zêzere



## Mix (22 Set 2011 às 20:05)

Boas..  Decidi criar este tópico, pois como devem saber nos ultimos anos tem havido vários fenómenos metereológicos severos aqui no concelho...E como residente aqui da vila, gostava de tentar perceber se são apenas coincidência ou não, e se não são coincidências, perceber o porquê desses fenómenos aqui na região.... Acho que é um bom tema para investigarmos..
Uma das coisas que notei quando aconteceram estes fenómenos foi que vieram todos do lado sudoeste (lado de tomar), e por coincidência ou não, a oeste/sudoeste da vila, existe uma serra ( Serra de Santa Catarina ) a mais ou menos 400m de altitude, que apesar de ser uma serra de baixa altitude, eu acho que poderá ser um factor que influência e potência esses fenómenos vindos de sudoeste, ja' que antes, pra la' dessa serra, a altitude do terreno situa-se nos 100 e tal metros de altitude.. Mas pronto, é uma opinião, digam-me se tiver errado 

Aqui ficam os fenómenos sevéros de que falo: 

 7 de Outubro de 2009: Mini-tornado atingiu o concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, mais própriamente a freguesia de Pias e Bêco

 7 de Dezembro de 2010: Tornado atingiu Ferreira do Zêzere, Tomar e Sertã.. 

 8 de Janeiro de 2011: Mini-tornado atingiu Carvalhais, Ferreira do Zêzere

 17 de Maio de 2011: Forte tempestade atinge Ferreira do Zêzere 

 21 de Agosto de 2011: Forte tempestade de granizo nas freguesias de Pias e Águas Belas


Terá esta região um clima especial ? O que poderá fazer com que hajam estes fenémonos severos aqui ?


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Mix disse:


> Boas..  Decidi criar este tópico, pois como devem saber nos ultimos anos tem havido vários fenómenos metereológicos severos aqui no concelho...E como residente aqui da vila, gostava de tentar perceber se são apenas coincidência ou não, e se não são coincidências, perceber o porquê desses fenómenos aqui na região.... Acho que é um bom tema para investigarmos..
> Uma das coisas que notei quando aconteceram estes fenómenos foi que vieram todos do lado sudoeste (lado de tomar), e por coincidência ou não, a oeste/sudoeste da vila, existe uma serra ( Serra de Santa Catarina ) a mais ou menos 400m de altitude, que apesar de ser uma serra de baixa altitude, eu acho que poderá ser um factor que influência e potência esses fenómenos vindos de sudoeste, ja' que antes, pra la' dessa serra, a altitude do terreno situa-se nos 100 e tal metros de altitude.. Mas pronto, é uma opinião, digam-me se tiver errado
> 
> Aqui ficam os fenómenos sevéros de que falo:
> ...



É sempre um pouco arriscado falar da natureza destes fenómenos, nomeadamente de factores que os potenciem ou reduzam! Mas com alguma margem de segurança, posso afirmar que localidades situadas em vertentes de serranias/formações montanhosas (não importa a altitude, importa a elevação em relação à base), tendem a ser protegidas destes fenómenos porque as formações montanhosas tendem a influenciar o movimento organizado dos tornados, desorganizando-os!

Relativamente ao fluxo ser de SW penso que é apenas coincidência, pois quando há condições para se formar estes fenómenos, irão formar-se mesmo (com probabilidade favorável)! O que quero dizer é que, no nosso país, o fluxo zonal de SW é predominante, daí a maior frequência porque se trata de confrontar o observavel e daí a estatística o confirmar! Talvez aconteçam esses fenómenos com massa de ar humida a deslocar-se de SW de encontro com uma massa de ar mais quente no interior, dando início a todo um processo de desenvolvimento que poderá resultar ou não em tornado. Não significa que tenha de estar 30 ou 40C à superfície, mas que exista um grande diferencial de temperatura em altitude, permitindo porque não, que ocorram tornados com ou sem granizo com temperaturas à superfície de 10C, porque não? O importante é o diferencial em altitude e a humidade, o cape, li,..!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2011 às 23:01)

Já temos falado desse assunto muita vez, a última por exemplo aqui, 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...-convectivos-em-portugal-5180.html#post250713

do hipotético Tornado Alley português que seria entre zonas do Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa, e Ferreira do Zêzere faz parte desse eixo, já são muitos os casos nessa zona para ser coincidência. Causas são complicadas de saber, é uma zona que parece manter bem o calor e está  um pouco protegida de ar marítimo mais estável pelas serras com Aires e candeeiros entre outras, pode haver um certo isolamento da massa de ar nessa região. Depois pode haver outros factores que esses podem ajudar a explicar os tornados, suspeito que a orografia, que não é plana e tem bastantes pequenos montes, pode facilitar a formação de turbulência e vortices horizontais que são sugados pelas correntes ascendentes. Embora refira-se que o último Tornado de Dezembro a supercélula já vinha formada do mar, o que baralha um pouco estes raciocínios.

É difícil saber, mas que merecia um bom estudo cientifico, lá isso merecia.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2011 às 23:22)

Vince disse:


> Já temos falado desse assunto muita vez, a última por exemplo aqui,
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...-convectivos-em-portugal-5180.html#post250713
> 
> do hipotético Tornado Alley português que seria entre zonas do Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa, e Ferreira do Zêzere faz parte desse eixo, já são muitos os casos nessa zona para ser coincidência. Causas são complicadas de saber, é uma zona que parece manter bem o calor e está  um pouco protegida de ar marítimo mais estável pelas serras com Aires e candeeiros entre outras, pode haver um certo isolamento da massa de ar nessa região. Depois pode haver outros factores que esses podem ajudar a explicar os tornados, suspeito que a orografia, que não é plana e tem bastantes pequenos montes, pode facilitar a formação de turbulência e vortices horizontais que são sugados pelas correntes ascendentes. Embora refira-se que o último Tornado de Dezembro a supercélula já vinha formada do mar, o que baralha um pouco estes raciocínios.
> ...



A orografia mais ou menos acidentada pode gerar turbulência de dar início a um ou outro fenómeno de desenvolvimento de uma célula, no sentido de se formar um tornado daí a uns quilómetros mais à frente. Mas a mesma orografia pode gerar uma turbulência que perturbe um movimento organizado pré-existente, e acabar por desorganiza-lo por completo! Eu não tenho registo de ocorrência de tornados no Fundão ou na Covilhã, Seia, Gouveia,.. O que não significa que não possam ocorrer! A minha mãe fala de um tornado em Oleiros (distrito de castelo branco) nos anos 60, que tombou ao chão todos os pinheiro por onde passou, sendo uma região bastante acidentada!

Não deixando de ser muita coincidência a ocorrência de tornados ao longo do médio Tejo em portugal, também é importante referir que as condições iniciais são as que propiciam que o fenómeno possa ocorrer mais à frente, e depois é algo de sorte a orografia contribuir para potenciar ou desorganizar.. É difícil explicar, mas é matéria de estudo para um mestrado em meteorologia, porque não?


----------



## Mix (23 Set 2011 às 01:38)

Eu penso que um dos factores que leva a que estes fenomenos ocorram nesta regiao com mais regularidade, é o facto de o ar maritimo ( que vem de oeste/sudoeste predominantemente ) encontrarem como primeira barreira de altitude Ferreira do Zêzere, ja que antes, no seu percurso desde o Oceano até Ferreira do Zêzere, o ar maritimo nao encontra nenhum "obstaculo" de altitude digamos assim, apenas existem "planicies no seu caminho" e como tal é obrigado a subir quando encontram a tal serra de Santa Catarina..... Tera alguma coisa a ver ?  E corrigam-me se tiver errado


----------

